# What Form of Cancer



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sandra I am going to move this to the Cancer section of the forum to see if it might get some information for Rickey.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Sandra, I have lost two goldens to hemangiosarcoma and one to cancer of the bladder that didnt have its origin/type clear, but was suspected to be a lymphoma.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

2 Goldens to Hemangiosarcoma. One of those two had suspected nasal carcinoma and anal adenocarcinoma. We did not seek biopsy due to the hemangiosarcoma diagnosis.

One of our vets told me Goldens are known in the veterinary community as "tumor factories". Another vet told us that she's seen Goldens with 3 independent cancers at one time.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I lost my last Golden 11/2006 to liver cancer according to the vet, but with knowledge I have gained since then I think it was hemangio.

He was hospitalized due to a liver test with very high values on Monday; came home for palliative care on Wednesday and PTS Saturday.

Chance was a rescue and his age was not known, but he was guessed to be about 7. Pretty young.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

*Sandra, Sam passed from a Mega-Esophagus but on xrays to diagnose the ME, a huge tumor was found next to his heart. He'd shown no signs of cancer before this day. The Vet was pretty certain it was Hemangiosarcoma. Sam was 12.*


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rusty died from Lymphoma. He had just turned 9. 
Two years prior to that, he had a malignant melanoma removed from the side of his eye.


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

Bram, nearly twelve years old, and with his head in my lap, peacefully crossed the bridge via vet assistance on Aug. 22, 2010, because of lung cancer. 

He was referred to Calgary's state-of-the-art CARE for something completely unrelated, and was diagnosed after two days of tests (Wednesday, Aug. 18th, and Thursday, Aug. 19th). They were unable to preform a biopsy, so a CT was tentatively scheduled for the coming Tuesday, Aug. 24th. He went into crisis/collapse and was rushed to Animal Emergency on Saturday evening, Aug. 21st. 

If it helps, I can tell you the much longer version if you'd like. I can also provide layman's terms test results done at Animal Emergency. Just let me know.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

2 old dogs to splenic cancer / hemangiosarcoma. 

With our Danny he had splenic cancer, but the autopsy showed the cancer had already spread to his lungs and heart. If the melon on his spleen hadn't taken him down or if he hadn't died the day after surgery. He would have had other problems. 

The sickening thing is that when we lost our Danny and spoke to other golden owners, a lot of people had the same story about splenic cancer and the loss of their old goldens. It seemed like so many people knew exactly what we were going through - which was comforting and frightening, especially thinking ahead to a time when the same thing might happen to our Jacks...


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

hemangiosarcoma - 2 dogs

My first experience with this was the neighbors golden 3 doors down. It manifested in his heart.
My dog it was in his spleen.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snobear-my male samoyed*

*WE lost our Snobear, Male Samoyed, 10 years old on March 27, 2010, to
hemangiosarcoma=literally overnight. We did not even know he was ill.*


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My Golden boy, Beau, who is now 9 years old had mast cell tumors at the age of 7, melanoma of the lip and eyelid at the age of 8 and now has osteosarcoma in his left rear leg.
My vet told me Beau was a "walking tumor factory" and to expect him to get more tumors...that was following the removal of his mast cell and melanoma tumors. He also had a partial maxillectiomy for the removal of a benign oral epullis.
Despite all this he is one happy guy.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I've lost five dogs to cancer. Two had lymphoma, one had splenic hemangiosarcoma, one had mycosis fungoides (a supposedly rare T-cell lymphoma of the skin) and the last one I lost ( last Oct.) was my sweet Tiki, who had cardiac hemangiosarcoma. 

Debbie


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We lost Bobby 12/31/08 to cardiac hemangiosarcoma, it hit him so quick we had no idea he was ill, but we will always have Goldens their love and devotion is priceless.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

We lost Wembley in January to lymphoma. It was in her liver and spread to the brain. We tried chemo anyway, but she only lived about seven weeks after the diagnosis. She was only seven years old.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sophie age 14 :hemangiosarcoma

Selka age 11: osteosarcoma in the right front leg and shoulder.


----------



## dhafer (Sep 14, 2010)

We just lost out dog last night to this very same cancer (hemangiosarcoma). This is the second golden we've lost. The first one was due to the enlarged spleen -- that was 9 years ago. Jessie, our latest golden, had the same type of cancer as we found out after it spread to her heart. She was not moving last night around 8pm or so and got progressively worse as the hour went on. We got her to the vet, and of course, she was already in crisis and suspected heart failure. We asked for an x-ray and new immediately what was going on within 5 minutes. Needless to say, we opted to make the right choice for her. She stopped breathing before they finished administering the medication, but the vet didn't say anything to me. She was gone with only half a dose of the meds given to relax the dog prior to. 

This is a deadly cancer in this bread and it apparently spreads rapidly. I know in my heart that I would have found Jessie lifeless this morning if we had not taken her in. There is no doubt in my mind. 

Does anyone know why this breed is so prone to these types of cancers that can take the dog's life at any age? We've had three goldens. Lost the first one at age 2, Keesha at age 8 and now Jessie at age 9. I don't get it. 

What I do know is that I have such a passion for this breed, I will keep loving them. I just wish there was a way to help prevent this.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Mercedes, aged 16, stroke
Molson, my magnificent Alpha male, aged 16, cardiac tumor
Tetley, my soul dog, aged 7, hemangiosarcoma
Oliver, aged 9 months, congenital heart defects
Glenfiddich, Prince of Dogs, aged 10 years, hemangiosarcoma
Tuppence the Wonderbitch, aged 10 years, hemangiosarcoma

All of these wonderful dogs of mine and a few rescues are buried in our family graveyard in the lower meadow.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Aliie is 9 months FREE of cancer - Chrondosarcoma - cartilage cancer. 
click on my images to see her staff of doctors and her "haircut' at Pullman for her surgery. 

She turned 4 this September... She is healthy a little overweight. We are working on this winter weight..in the summer.

We have a baseline xray - she had three ribs amputated on January 5th 2010. She is doing awesome, however, she may have cancer cells lying dormant somewhere in her body. The docs said her life span will be cut short due to this cancer.

I found a small lump under her left arm and the vets all said it was a good catch. The lump however was large - it had grown into her chest wall -- but, I have a lot more time with her. She is laying on the bed with me now, snoring.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My golden Raleigh went for a hike in the morning, his mouth stuffed with three yellow tennis balls, very waggy and prancy for an old sailor. In 4 hours, he was gone from hemangiosarcoma. I was so unprepared and disbelieving.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

For those of you who lost your Golden to hemangiosarcoma in the heart??? What were the symptoms if any? My dog has refused to eat since July 19th, 2010 - I've taken her to two different vets... one even performed pyometra surgery and said that was her problem. All she does is sleep, and pant, and not want to eat anything. Not even fast food.
They did the surgery and told me she'd be fine, it was the pyo making her sick. NOPE, she's still the same.
They just did an xray of her heart because I basically told them to, and they see something, but not sure what.... so I go to the Michigan State University Cardilogist on Monday. All she wants to do is sleep. She yawns all of the time.... and her gums go from bright pink to light pink, and sometimes close to whtie. But her CBC comes back okay.... so I'm just completely lost. I need some prayers right now... I've had to give up two dogs this year already... I'm not ready to lose a third.....


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Cooper was diagnosed with cancer of the myelin sheath at just over 6 years old. He was only 5 when his symptoms began. From the first symptom of a slight limp to full paralysis of a front leg and then a back leg it was only 5 or 6 months. He went to the bridge yesterday where he is now able to run and play again.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Godspeed Cooper.. I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I lost one about 17 years ago to an unspecified stomach cancer that had metastasized. Based on the info I have, I believe it was hemangiosarcoma.

I lost one a little less than 2 years ago to a rare kind of T-cell lymphoma.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We lost Skokie to Lymphoma around 3 years ago, 1 week before her 5th birthday. From the time she showed any symptoms up to her last breath, was about 10 days.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

My Bailey had bone cancer of the lower jaw.
Although bone cancer is common, the location is fairly rare.


----------



## Irina (Dec 5, 2010)

My girl Beam died from splenic hemangiosarcoma. She was just 8.5 years old. At the age of 5 she had fibrosarcoma of the chest wall. The tumor was removed and had never returned. 
I love this breed, but I'm afraid to get a new puppy. I'm not sure I have the strength to go through another cancer nightmare.


----------



## 73waggss (Jan 23, 2011)

*cancer*

Hi

 Sadly I just put my second golden down due to cancer. He was diagnosed with sinus cancer. I am sure there is medical name for it. I can tell you that by the time it is diagnosed, it is usually pretty far advanced. I did opt out of surgery, due to the fact that the cancer lies behind the skull. He was 10 1/2. It seemed to extreme to put him through it. Most cancers even if successfully removed do return.

 My first golden we lost to jaw cancer. He was 14 1/2 when it returned the second time. The first time we opted to have it surgically removed. He was good for another year and a half.

 I am still mourning my Cody who we just put down yesterday. I have always had a love for the Golden Retriever breed, but am a litle spooked about getting another one due to the cancer issues. I know I need more time and the pain is fresh. There will definitely be another dog in my life. The Golden will always be my first choice but not sure where I will end up with.

 Good luck with your dog.


----------

